# Richard Snyder's Live Steam and Battery Runs



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce Stockbridge's Shay



More to come....
Dave Hottman's Mason #1



My Battery Powered RDC's



Mitch's Mogul pulling his consist as well as Dave Hottman's


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave Hottman's Mason #2



Dave's Mogul wth the San Juan Coaches



Bruce's Shay and Dave's Mason Run by



Dave's #5



Dave's #4



Dave's #6



Mitch's #2


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

More RDC Runs


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice sharp video's Stan. Guess I'll have to get a hi-def camera to get those nice wide views.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry... Check out the Bloggie. 

It's a great camera. I used it on a tripod for the videos.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It sure was a great day. Had perfect weather and great friends and a gracious host 

JJ


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Great videos Stan. Yes, the Bloggie is a nice little camera.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard 

How many track power folks complained to you about not being able to run their trains on your RR???


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the videos Stan.


----------

